# [Risolto]problema di permessi e login

## toro

ho fatto un macello... non so nemmeno io come... ma questa volta sono riuscito a mettermi i bastoni tra le ruote proprio di brutto  :Laughing: 

non riesco più a loggarmi come utente... ovvero se cerco di loggarmi con il solito utente dopo che gli dico la mia segretissima password lui mi risponde con 

```

Unable to cd to "/home/toro"

```

e manco a dirlo mi ritira fuori il prompt di login... tentando invece la strada del "su toro" da root mi dice

```

Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied

```

e ovviamente mi ripropone il prompt di root... tutto questo succede con qualsiasi utente del sistema e anche creando un utente nuovo succede la stessa cosa... non so come ho fatto a combinare tutto sto macello... ma di sicuro ho imparato che al mattino presto dopo una serata di gozzoviglie è bene lasciar stare il computer  :Very Happy: 

non è che qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta almeno  per scoprire cos'è successo?!?  :Smile: Last edited by toro on Fri Jan 02, 2004 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *toro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è che qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta almeno  per scoprire cos'è successo?!? 

 

qual'é l'output di:

```
ls -l /home/

ls -l /bin/bash

grep toro /etc/passwd 

```

 :Question: 

----------

## toro

```

# ls -l /home

total 1

drwx------   19 toro     users         848 Jan  2 12:13 toro

```

```

# ls -l /bin/bash

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       558788 Dec  3 23:12 /bin/bash

```

```

# grep toro /etc/passwd

toro:x:1000:100::/home/toro:/bin/bash

```

e questo è quanto  :Smile: 

grazie mille per l'help!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo post ti puo' servire magari. Ricorda di salvare i dati non si sa mai.

----------

## randomaze

 *toro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ls -l /home
> ...

 

Sembra tutto corretto   :Confused: 

Sei sicuro di non essere in single user mode? (per saperlo il comando é "runlevel" senza parametri. Se dice 1 la risposta é SI)

Cerca di ricordare cosa hai fatto di recente tra il momento in cui funzionava e adesso.... (tutto, anche le cose che sembrano banali...)

----------

## toro

sono giunto alla soluzione!  :Smile: 

il problema era che i permessi della dir / erano sbagliati... ho ricambiato i permessi di / in 755 e ora tutto fila di nuovo tutto liscio come l'olio... però mi rimane ancora un dubbio... come può essere successo che siano cambiati i permessi di /?!?... io sono abbastanza sicuro di non averli cambiati... almeno non esplicitamente  :Smile: 

cmq grazie mille a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *toro wrote:*   

> sono giunto alla soluzione! 
> 
> il problema era che i permessi della dir / erano sbagliati... ho ricambiato i permessi di / in 755 e ora tutto fila di nuovo tutto liscio come l'olio... però mi rimane ancora un dubbio... come può essere successo che siano cambiati i permessi di /?!?... io sono abbastanza sicuro di non averli cambiati... almeno non esplicitamente 
> 
> cmq grazie mille a tutti 

 

I permessi non si cambiano da soli se proprio sicuro al 100% di non avere fatto qualche chmod 700 *?

----------

## toro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I permessi non si cambiano da soli se proprio sicuro al 100% di non avere fatto qualche chmod 700 *?

 

giurin giurello... almeno... credo... ho dei ricordi piuttosto vaghi e confusi di quando ho acceso il computer stamattina...  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *toro wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   I permessi non si cambiano da soli se proprio sicuro al 100% di non avere fatto qualche chmod 700 *? 
> 
> giurin giurello... almeno... credo... ho dei ricordi piuttosto vaghi e confusi di quando ho acceso il computer stamattina... 

 

potrebbe essere stato un chmod con uno slash e qualche spazio di troppo...

É bene usare sempre un utente normale e, in casi particolari ricorrere al "su -", ma solo per l'indispensabile!

----------

## toro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potrebbe essere stato un chmod con uno slash e qualche spazio di troppo...
> 
> É bene usare sempre un utente normale e, in casi particolari ricorrere al "su -", ma solo per l'indispensabile!

 

già... perbacco... si sono uno scemo... per favore ditemi tutti in coro "SEI SCEMO!"  :Laughing: 

in effetti nel .bash_history di root ho trovato un chmod 700 / boot...   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

*cerca di convincersi che avvicinarsi al computer al mattino presto è pericolosissimo!*

ancora grazie mille a tutti e due!  :Very Happy: 

----------

